# Craftsman Bushwacker Hedge Trimmer



## rewich (May 31, 2008)

I am having trouble with my trimmer. I can get it to start only on full choke. When I place it on 1/2 choke it dies. Help! It is a 21cc Model 358. manuf. in 1999. It was serviced last year but I can get sa rebuilt one for less than a service charge.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can get a new one from Walmart for about $60, anyway, check the fuel lines, usually the fuel lines arre the first thing to cause problems. Have a good one. Geo


----------

